# Standard Donkey



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2013)

Got some updated pics?


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 25, 2013)

Cruising on tren ftw!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 25, 2013)

The Donk was seriously shredded a month or two ago. 

I wanna see if he's still jerked or gone back to being a fat fk


----------



## keith1569 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm curious too


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2013)

hes never posted real pics though he was clearly shredded despite shitty pic recently


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

What do you call 'real'?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 26, 2013)

standing there relaxed n decent lighting...his last one was blurry as hell....the ones before were weird twisting hiding things....not to rile up the old virgin drug dealer though...he is still bigger than me...more conditioned recently


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

Lol you're a hard task master!


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 26, 2013)

Pics?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2013)

google i hope the ladies notice my new scarf


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 26, 2013)

He was looking pretty right...


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 26, 2013)

This was post 50lb fat loss. Look pretty damn real to me!


----------



## Intense (Jul 26, 2013)

^Hell yeah. 



KOS dont be hating


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2013)

I never saw those clear pics....looks like npc level....crazy


----------



## Swfl (Jul 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> This was post 50lb fat loss. Look pretty damn real to me!



Impressive, dudes ass looks hungry. Look what it did to his shorts lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 27, 2013)

no one has ever made that joke about bbers ever


----------



## Swfl (Jul 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> no one has ever made that joke about bbers ever



I'm totally original he does look good though.  I'm not used to seeing bb's in thongs.


----------



## Dannie (Jul 27, 2013)

Is he still around? 
He was kind enough to answer my PMs on Professional Muscle - Powered by vBulletin - note that was about 4 weeks ago.


----------



## nozeryder (Jul 27, 2013)

Nice look and conditioning Captn'


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 27, 2013)

hey guys


----------



## ROID (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks like someone might do a few dead lifts from time to time.


----------



## Intense (Jul 27, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> hey guys




How's the tren cruising on your emotions


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 27, 2013)

Intense said:


> How's the tren cruising on your emotions



hard to say cuz ive been on it for so long.. im a pretty stable guy tho, I never really get mad. im on gh now (did the cut without gh, would have been so much easier with it), and it keeps me feeling good


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 27, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> hard to say cuz ive been on it for so long.. im a pretty stable guy tho, I never really get mad. im on gh now (did the cut without gh, would have been so much easier with it), and it keeps me feeling good



How far did you drop your calories down to? Did you do a shoot or comp? Good work too!


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> hard to say cuz ive been on it for so long.. im a pretty stable guy tho, I never really get mad. im on gh now (did the cut without gh, would have been so much easier with it), and it keeps me feeling good



So... Updated stats n pics?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 27, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> How far did you drop your calories down to? Did you do a shoot or comp? Good work too!


about 1500... was shitty. did a shoot


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> So... Updated stats n pics?


what kinda gears do I get


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 27, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> what kinda gears do I get



If you look half decent, I'm sure a sponsor will cover your needs in return for a log


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 28, 2013)

but I still have over 50g of tren E from MLG... shit I still have gearz from that fucking jew Parsifal


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> but I still have over 50g of tren E from MLG... shit I still have gearz from that fucking jew Parsifal



Do it for the everlasting accolades from all the fat non-trainers here


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 28, 2013)

I will in a bit.. im trying a new insulin protocol which will either make me mega buff or fat like kos


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 28, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> I will in a bit.. im trying a new insulin protocol which will either make me mega buff or fat like kos


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jul 28, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> I will in a bit.. im trying a new insulin protocol which will either make me mega buff or fat like kos



:. Can't believe you're still alive!!


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 28, 2013)

See Capt'n I knew the Donkey cornered the Tren Market


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 28, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> I will in a bit.. im trying a new insulin protocol which will either make me mega buff or fat like kos



or like yourself not that long ago


----------



## kboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> but I still have over 50g of tren E from MLG... shit I still have gearz from that fucking jew Parsifal



Fuck Pars!


----------



## kboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> I will in a bit.. im trying a new insulin protocol which will either make me mega buff or fat like kos



What ever you are on its working good for you bro. Nice Che Guevara avatar .


----------



## OTG85 (Jul 28, 2013)

Donkey you inspired me to do a lifetime blast!!!


----------



## hypno (Jul 29, 2013)

I must agree, truly inspiring! WTG SD


----------



## murf23 (Jul 29, 2013)

WOW SD you look sik in tose pics bro . Def an inspiration for me . What would you say contributed the most to all that middle back thickness ?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 29, 2013)

murf23 said:


> WOW SD you look sik in tose pics bro . Def an inspiration for me . What would you say contributed the most to all that middle back thickness ?



gearz


----------



## Dannie (Jul 31, 2013)

Standard Donkey said:


> what kinda gears do I get



Someone give him give him free gears goddammit.

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------

